# Super huge nest- no babies!



## LilyPatchFarm (Apr 9, 2013)

So, as mentioned in a previous post I picked up two Elop girls sort of by chance at a chicken show a week or so again. There were a LOT of rabbits there, being Easter weekend I suppose. Some were clean and well taken care of and in nice cages, but most of the vendors there had them just all jammed together in tiny cages  

I promised myself I'd stay away from the rabbits. Which means naturally, I unexpectedly came home with three does; two elops and a mini rex. hwell:


The mini rex is startilingly, obviously pregnant. Shes got a huge belly, extended nipples, and not to be too graphic, but a very dialated enlarged vulva. The guy could not tell me when she was bred, or what she was bred to. Lovely!

On Saturday I noticed her gathering huge mouthfuls of hay in her mouth and hopping around her cage looking for a place to build a nest so I obediently gave her a nesting box. Since Saturday she has been building the largest, most intricate nest I have ever seen. It completely fills the box and spills out into the hutch. I've really enjoyed watching her make the nest, it seems to soothe her so I keep giving her different mediums to see how she will incorporate them. So far the nest has feathers, dog hair, rabbit fur, fleece strips, lots and lots and lots of hay, and even some clover flowers. I will have to take a picture in the morning when its light out, its really amazing. When she hops in the box to make an addition, you cant even see her ears. 

Anywho- She started building the nest on Saturday. My other does only started nesting hours before they gave birth. She hasnt gone into labor yet- is it normal for some to pre-build like this? Is there a point I should be concerned that she hasn't gone into labor? 

I should mention she is eating, drinking, and pooping normally. The only change I have seen is occasionally she seems to be breathing a little faster then normal but I think thats just from her massive engineering feat.

Edit: Just wanted to appologize for the ramble. If its TL;DR- short story is How long after building a nest should I be worried a doe hasn't kindled?


----------



## fossingen (Apr 9, 2013)

All my rabbit females nest a week before birth with hay and such materials. 

Only hours before they give birth they pick their own furr. So don't worry


----------



## Cydutch (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree that a week is when it starts but finishing touches come last minute.


----------



## majorv (Apr 9, 2013)

We have a few who wait until the last minute to make a nest and then we have a few who will build a very nice nest as soon as we put the nestbox in on Day 28...then they make it even "prettier" just before they kindle. Since you don't know when she was bred you just have to play the waiting game. I had one doe put so much hay and pull so much fur in that she was half bald, and I ended up taking some of it out of the nest because there was no room for the kits! Plus, it hasn't been very cold here lately and I didn't want the kits to get too hot in all the hair.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Apr 14, 2013)

Well she had her babies on Friday- 6 babies but only 2 were alive  The other 4 were all stillborn and looked like fetal giants.  Poor babies and mamma. The two live babies are doing well it looks like one is a tort and the other is a charlie broken.


----------



## fossingen (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, i'm sorry to hear. But atleast the mother didn't have complications and two babies were fine


----------

